# i need help!!!!



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

While restoring my older sears suburban 12 . I wanted to change the pulley on the rear end but i cant figure out how to get it off. Here sre some pics. It has somthing on the inside of the pully to connect it to the shaft. Please help me!


----------



## John_Forbush (Dec 8, 2013)

It should just have a snap ring and possibly a roll pin/allen head bolt


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

more or clearer pictures


----------

